# Would anyone know where to find this plant?



## akamasha (May 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a ANUBIAS NIGERIAN "ARROWHEAD" if you know of anyplace online or in the seattle area please let me know. Or if you may have 1 for sale  Thanks in advance


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

that a pretty expensive plant you looking for.... but here

AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants & aquarium products community.

they have them in stock......
they are on your side US, so the plants won't be intransit to long. (key factor in ordering plants online)


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

let me know how it grows for you, mine never did so well. I think they might not grow as well submerged as nana and coffefolia.


----------

